# Need feedback on first Walkthrough



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

So I'm finally doing a walkthrough this year. As you can imagine, I've got tons of ideas racing through my head right now. However, I have a few issues to deal with and I'd love some feed back. 
I've decided, that since this is the first year, the Haunt will be half the size I'd intended it to be. This decision comes from a conversation I had with my wife, shortly after Halloween. Since she was the one who interacted with everyone (she had the candy bowl! ), she brought up a valid concern. It seems there were a number of people who were only there for the candy. Which I understand. Not everyone loves Halloween like we do. Her comment though, concerned me and we came up with the idea of only doing half the Haunt. "Test the Market" if you will... The size of the Haunt, this year is roughly 600 square feet. Tiny. It's slightly larger but those extra areas are only visually accessible to the visitors. My concern here, given such a small area, is making sure it's as scary as possible. I mean, if it's gonna be that small, it better be scary as hell right? I've got a number of things planned as far as scares go. A Drop Panel, A two way mirror in a dark hallway, My Flailing Coffin Corpse, an animated Grim Reaper who will draw attention while a Skull (pneumatic) pops outta nowhere. Those are just the things I'm working on now. I know there will be more.
The other issue I have, is settling on a theme. The original (full sized) idea was to do a Mortuary theme. At the moment, I'm going with a Tomb theme but lately I've been thinking about not having one set theme. I've been thinking of making it more of a "spook show" with each room or area being different. My concern there is the immersion factor. If each room is different will the guests be able to fully absorb whats going on or will it derail my biggest concern about getting the best scares for the overall size of the Haunt. 
I would certainly appreciate any feedback, ideas or opinions on the subject. 
Thanks! 
D.W.
Haunted Mill Cemetery


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you done a yard haunt or display in the past?
Do you have enough slave labor/family to have at least one person in every room?
If this walkthrough is going to go through your house, then you need to be able to keep an eye on your guests and your property. Things get damaged or "grow legs" when they aren't protected.
If you aren't doing a yard haunt, then I'd strongly suggest that you start with that and then see if you have the feedback, labor, patience, and budget to do an indoor haunt.
I'd also check with your insurance agent to see if you are covered for that kind of thing, and if not, how much it would cost to get covered. I'd also talk to your city, fire department, etc., to see what, if any, permits you may need to do your haunt. There's no use in getting tons of work and worry done only to find out that you can't do your haunt. Homework and research are less expensive than regrets.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I've done a Yard Haunt for two of the last three years. The haunt will go through my Garage and there will be no access to the "off limits' areas and yes, I will have actors in various locations though I end up building on my own, most times. I'm already on the hunt for reasonable insurance as my homeowners policy does not cover such things and I intend to talk with the City folks pretty soon. I may need to talk with the County though since I live outside city limits.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think going with a good display and a smaller haunt is a great way to go, it lets you have more control, and doesn't cause as much wear and tear on you and the family. You can have a simple entrance to your property where you distribute the candy, and have the person handing out candy direct traffic for those that want to go through the display and or haunt.
I've seen many here jump into big haunts only to get burned out by the amount of work involved. They ended up not enjoying the holiday, and either quit doing haunts themselves, or went back to doing just a display. I think the mix of the two smaller versions is a great compromise. Good idea about checking with the county. Whoever polices your area, and covers it for safety, fire, etc., are ones to ask as they'd be the ones who would be responding to any incidents (God forbid) you might have, or to potential complaints from neighbors.
If you find that you "need" to do a bigger haunt, then you will have an idea on how your traffic/guest numbers will be, and be able to plan accordingly for future haunts.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

What fontgeek says! I did my first walkthrough last year and I definitely bit off way more than I could chew. I only had help a couple of nights out of the entire month, we were open two nights and we were building right up to the opening on both nights (and I had taken that week off as well). But in the end, it was an amazing haunt experience, and I will definitely do it again...but with a support crew this time!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

It looks as though the Walkthrough will not be happening after all. Too much concern about the liability. I suppose I'll just continue improving my display. Maybe next year...


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

SCRATCH THAT!!!! My Walkthrough IS happening! 
My original idea was to build a small one at first to test the waters but I've stepped it up a notch; so it's gonna be twice the size I'd originally intended for my first year.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool D.W. - Will definitely have to let me know where you live so we can come by and take a look!!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in Adairsville, mkozik1.
20 minutes north of Cartersville.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I did a walkthrough last year, I used my entire driveway with a pvd frame and black sheeting, 10 10x10 rooms so it was a decent size, but MY LAWD was it a ton of work. I realyy suggest that if you do not have a lot of workers scratch and start small. It never looks like much on paper but man does it turn into a monster. As for liability I never got more than waht I already had, BUT I also made sure everything was safe (have a friend who is there who is a fire Marshall) and I never put a roof on, make sure the hallways are plenty wide etc.. but this year I am going back to a display with maybe a masoleum or something. It was just WAY too much work and on Halloween afternoon I was still running wire. Doing it outside makes you at the mercy of the weather which never cooperates...lol. The ruleas also change if you charge any price, so remember that. All in all a walkthrough can be fun #1 if you have lots of help #2 lots of time #3 make sure it is all planned out, like yesterday and #4 expect the unexpected (breaker trips etc..) Have fun and good luck. I used a PVC and 1x2 frame, its on my page on facebook, Fright Yard.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I did my first walkthrough last year- Most of my time was spent on the infrastructure; walls, lights, sound. I only had a couple of scares and a few props. I was able to use a one-room schoolhouse (about 18 x 25) so it was inside. I live in a rural area with a small village 1/2 mile away (where the schoolhouse is) and no one had done anything like this here before. The kids thought it was fantastic and have been asking if we are doing another one this year. I didn't charge anything. I worked with the elders of the congregational church and they got me some helpers during the haunt (the schoolhouse belongs to the church, which is across the street). I came up with a theme that the entire walkthrough was based around (Motel 666). Maybe because of where I live, I don't need a really sophisticated haunt, but this year there will be more props and more detail (different theme- Haunted hunting cabin). The walls are made, so with the exception of a few more panels with built-in scares, this year's haunt will be expanding on the props and better soundtrack. I say go for it, do your garage haunt, but limit yourself (you'll probably end up not getting everything done you wanted, but we all do that). Just make sure you get a few things done to your satisfaction and have fun while you're operating the haunt.


----------

